# Can I use liquid fertilizer in vivarium for plants?



## Anran (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to put some moss into vivarium, can I use liquid fertilizer for the moss? It will hurt Dart frogs or not?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

You don't want to use any chemical fertilizers with your frogs. The frogs usually provide plenty of "fertilizer" for the plants in a vivarium. 

That being said, I have used a weak dillution of orgainic fertilizer (guano--suspended in water) on some of my orchids without any issue.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Liquid "Dyna-Gro" is supposed to be an organic, non toxic liquid fert that can be used in a vivarium that houses frogs. I have not and would not use it myself, but I have heard it is safe.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Nothing is inherently safe unless proven safe, and a lot of what is labeled 'safe' is just assumed so because side effects aren't measurable. 
Given the fragility of living tissue, I would only use fertilizer/chemicals when vital to the frogs' survival (i.e., medicines when the frogs are diseased).


----------

